

Awesome Looking Terminal with Oh-My-Zsh - mirzap
http://bosnadev.com/2015/02/26/awesome-looking-terminal-with-oh-my-zsh/

======
giancarlostoro
My setup is Yakuake with the Fish shell as my default. I'm running KDE on
Netrunner (Kubuntu based) and have the shortcut set to ~. It's convenient
being able to open up a terminal anytime you need it by just pressing the one
key.

Edit: Never tried Zsh, might give it a shot with a similar setup, but I'll
likely keep yakuake for simplicity's sake.

~~~
mirzap
Yakuake is OK to, I also used it when I was on KDE. You should give it a try
to zsh ;)

